# USA Trains Wide Vision Caboose



## Colin Stewart (Jan 28, 2008)

Can anyone comment on how accurate the USA trains wide vision caboose is? I was thinking about ordering the BN version

Many thanks

Colin Stewart


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

These are one of the best looking cabooses around, i have 11......


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I would say they are pretty accurate. I have one but I bought the undec and made it for my own road. Pretty sharp caboose. Later RJD


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

RJ, I assume that the "bay windows" stick beyond a normal car width so the occupants could see down the length of the train. Does this mean, then, that this caboose is the widest car on your railroad?? Is it wide enough to cause any problem with buildings, stations, etc. close to the track??

Ed


----------



## sang_route (Sep 24, 2008)

Depends on your clearances and what you run on the layout. If you run HLW two axle flats and a 0-4-0 then yes it will stick out past the sides of the train, but if you run a SD70MAC and intermodel cars it wouldn't.


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

Bay window caboose is not wider than the cars in the train. The bay made it easy for the trainman to look over his train on curves. Same was true with thw wide vison cupola caboose. If you had a box car in front of this kind of caboose that is all you couls see till the train went around the curve. There should not be any


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

That makes sense - thanks guys!

Ed


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I just measured my Bay Window Cab by USA and it is 4 3/4" wide at the bay window and the USA 40' box car is just under 4 1/4 wide. There may not have been a difference in the 1 - 1, but there is a difference in the 1 - 29 model. Nick Jr


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

11 and a half feet wide... wider than a box car, but but narrower than a loco. 

Sounds about right. 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

They did stick out compaired to normal rolling stock. Purpose was to be able to observe the train even on tanget track to check for either hot box or a car derailed. That was the purpose of the trainmen in the caboose. Also it was the job of the brakeman in the lco to be looking out towards the rear of the train to observe the same. Also the bay window caboose served the same purpose. 

As far as being wider than and having clearance problems, You will encounter more problems with the 120.3 equipment such as the Bachman locos which are wider. Later RJD


----------

